# Formater Microdrive 4Go d'iPod pour APN



## denjipe (18 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai nické mon iPod mini. Après démontage j'ai récupéré le microdrive Hitachi 4 Go. J'ai essayé de le formater pour aller dans mon APN, mais quand je veux le formater : erreur 99.

A la lecture des informations sur une Compact Flash on donne le format Macintosh PC Exchange (MS-DOS).

Sous OSX on ne peut (ou je n'ai pu) formater comme cela.

J'ai réussi sur mon vieux PBook à la formater audit format. Mais l'APN n'en veut toujours pas.

Quelqu'un aurait-il trouvé la combine ?

Merci


----------



## fedo (18 Février 2006)

il faut le formater en FAT 32. qui plus est certain APN ne sont pas compatibles avec le micro drive et ne peuvent pas le formater.


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2006)

vu le message tu n'aurai pas un canon ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2006)

denjipe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai nické mon iPod mini. Après démontage j'ai récupéré le microdrive Hitachi 4 Go. J'ai essayé de le formater pour aller dans mon APN, mais quand je veux le formater : erreur 99.
> 
> ...



Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait une combine, ces microdrives sont proteges pour que seuls les ipod puissent les lire (sinon ce serait trop facile, vu qu'ils reviennent de facto moins cher que les vrais...)


----------



## iota (19 Février 2006)

Salut.

Il faut, à mon avis, recréer la table des partitions du disque (il y a deux partitions sur un disque d'iPod, une invisible en début de disque pour le firmware et une seconde pour le stockage des données).

Un petit coup de fdisk pourrait peut-être aider... 
Suppression de toutes les partitions puis création d'une partition FAT32 de la taille du disque.

@+
iota


----------



## denjipe (19 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vu le message tu n'aurai pas un canon ?



Oui, j'ai un Canon EOS 350 D.
Mais j'ai essayé avec un Nikon 8700, message : cette carte ne fonctionne pas, et quand je veux la formater, je n'ai pas accès à ce menu sur l'APN.

Le microdrive monte bien sur le bureau du mac, il est reconnu, et peut servir à stocker des dossiers, genre clé USB.

:hein:


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2006)

formate la déjà depuis le mac avec données a zero


----------



## denjipe (19 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Il faut, à mon avis, recréer la table des partitions du disque (il y a deux partitions sur un disque d'iPod, une invisible en début de disque pour le firmware et une seconde pour le stockage des données).
> 
> ...


----------



## denjipe (19 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> formate la déjà depuis le mac avec données a zero



Bonjour

Formater avec le mac, oui, quel format ? Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ; Mac OS étendu, ou UNIX ?

Quand je suis sur l'utilitaire de disque, Effacer, pas de mise à zéro des données.

Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2006)

tu la formater en mac ou en PC ? formate la en PC puis formate la depuis le 350D


----------



## denjipe (19 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu la formater en mac ou en PC ? formate la en PC puis formate la depuis le 350D



Pas de format PC sous OSX 10.3.9 (Mac OS étendu, c'est de l'HFS+ ?, donc compatible PC ?).

Avec mon Powerbook sous OS9.22, je l'avais formatée en PC, mais le Canon n'en veut pas : quand j'ai voulu la formater, message : err 99.

J'essaie de créer une image d'une CF 4Go, et je vais essayer de la coller sur le micro drive, on va voir, mais ça prend du temps.... en ce moment message : Lecture MS-DOS (O)....


----------



## fedo (19 Février 2006)

c'est FAT 32 ou rien pour le formatage.
sinon il ne sera pas reconnu par l'APN. il semblerait aussi que fabrice252 ait raison d'après ce que j'ai lu.


----------



## denjipe (20 Février 2006)

Voici ce que j'ai trouvé en fouillant un peu sur la toile :

http://www.pcconsultant.com/microdrive.htm

Muvo2 4gb Hard Drive Extraction

25-Jun-2004

So you want to buy a Creative Labs Muvo2 player in order to extract the Microdrive hidden within?* I'm sorry to report that trick no longer works.* Creative in late May 2004 began shipping Muvo2 players with modified Hitachi Microdrives that DO NOT support compact flash mode.* This means the drive will not work in your camera!

So how can you tell if the Muvo2 you just bought has the old or new drive in it?* I've received reports of at least two ways to tell.

1.* Muvo2s containing the new drive has the following words (or words similar) on the box:
The hard drive in your player will not work in compact flash devices

2.* There is no Muvo2 pouch or wallet in the box.

Why did Creative do this?* My opinion:* I have no evidence that Creative Labs is responsible for this.* In fact, I'm more likely to believe that Hitachi is responsible.* Why?

Hitachi offers a retail packaged 4gb Microdrive for use in Digital Cameras and other devices that accept a type II CF device.* The retail price is somewhere around $500.* That's quite a bloody markup considering a Muvo2 music player retails for $200 that contains the same identical drive.* And that $200 includes a music player and profit for Creative Labs, to boot.* So you KNOW that the drive can't cost the OEM (Creative) much money.* So what does Hitachi do to prevent their retail Microdrive sales from plummeting?* They disable the CF mode of the OEM Microdrive that they bulk-sell to companies like Creative and Apple (for the iPod Mini).* The music players don't need CF mode, so there's no harm to them.* But it DOES prevent YOU from making use of the MD in a digital camera.

Some have speculated that Creative doesn't want their Muvo's hacked because Creative wants more public eyeballs on the Muvos.* In other words, they want the public to see the Muvo used by their customers so as to attract new customers.* Bullshit.* I don't believe Creative gives a rats-ass what people do with the Muvo.* Besides, the Muvo is an aesthetic and functional piece of crap.* The rocker button is pathetic and hard to operate and the menu system is awful.* The ipod Mini is so far superior to the Muvo in every way that I can't imagine anyone buying a Muvo except to extract the MD.* Lacking a MD usable outside the player, I believe Muvo sales will plummet and be discontinued.

CLICK HERE if you believe you have the older Muvo2 and want instructions on removing the Microdrive.

WARNING:* If you open your Muvo2 you will VOID the warranty.

Formatting the microdrive

Put the microdrive into your CF reader and start up your disk management software on your computer.

For Windows 2000 and Windows XP, here's what to do:
	 	Right Click on "My Computer".
	 	Select "Manage".
	 	You should see the "Computer Management" window.
	 	Click on "Disk Management".* You might need to click "Storage" to make it appear.
	 	Look for a removable device with approximately 3.81 GB space.* This is your microdrive.
	 	Right Click in the shared area showing the drive space.
	 	Select "Format".
	 	Type in a volume label if you want.* I used "Hitachi 4gb".
	 	Select "FAT-32" as the file system.
	 	Select "default" for the allocation unit size.
	 	I unchecked the quick format box.* Maybe a quick format will work, but for the first format, I wanted to make sure.* A long format takes about 20 minutes or so.* Do not enable file and folder compression.* Your camera won't understand Microsoft compression.
	 	Click OK.

I tried formatting mine using FAT with 64K allocation units.* It would not format.* A FAT-16 volume cannot utilize 64K clusters.* You'll want to select FAT-32.* There's been some mention on dpreview.com that FAT-32 will result in poorer performance.* Depending on your camera, your mileage may vary.

I'm using the Canon 300D / Digital Rebel.* I've noticed no performance penalty using the Hitachi microdrive formatted using FAT-32 vs. a Sandisk card.* Granted, they both finished at the bottom on Rob Golbraith's review.

If you are shooting in a situation where really fast write times are required, like a sporting event, then you'll want to review Rob Golbraith's memory card reviews to find the right card for your camera.

Ron Golbraith's CompactFlash Performance Database

Voici ce que dit Ron Golbraith à propos de la microdrive :

Hitachi Microdrive 4GB, formatted FAT32 with 32K cluster size (9)

(9) This camera's built-in formatter will reformat cards over 2GB as FAT32 with a 4K cluster size. This cluster size means less efficient camera-to-card transfers than FAT32 formatting with a 32K cluster size, so we've tested FAT32-formatted cards both ways in this camera. The only way with this camera to format a card FAT32 with a 32K cluster size is on the computer: we used the Format function in Disk Management in Windows XP. Note that technical staff at two CF card manufacturers warned that if a camera isn't designed for FAT32 with cluster sizes larger than 4K that compatibility problems could arise (though we experienced none in extensive testing with the 10D).

J'ai demandé à un copain qui a un PC de me formater la carte en suivant ces indications. ON verra bien. Sauf si Apple a fait comme Muvo, modifié le firmware pour empêcher qu'on l'utilise comme compact flash....


----------



## fedo (21 Février 2006)

> Sauf si Apple a fait comme Muvo, modifié le firmware pour empêcher qu'on l'utilise comme compact flash....



d'après ce que j'ai lu c'est le cas.


----------



## RomHeu (16 Avril 2007)

Et il n'existe à ce jour aucune méthode de débloquer la situation ?


----------

